# MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?



## PhoenixEX (30. August 2014)

*MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

Hey,

der Titel sagt ja eigentlich alles:
Kann man mit einer MSI GTX770 2GB auf einer Asus VG 248QE mit 144HZ spielen?
Ist die GraKa dafür stark genug?
Danke
MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2014)

*AW: MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

Das ist einzig davon abhängig was du in welchen Einstellungen spielst (und ob deine CPU fix genug ist).

Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen außer vielleicht "In Counter Strike: Ja, in Battlefield 3/4: Nein". 

Sofern du aber neuere Spiele in vollen Details spielen willst reichts definitiv nicht. Ich habe in grafisch sehr anspruchsvollen Spielen schon Probleme die 60fps zu erreichen/halten - und das mit ner übertakteten 780Ti.


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. August 2014)

*AW: MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

okayy
2.Frage
Wenn ich den Asus habe, könnte ich auch mit 120HZ spielen statt 144HZ?
Kann man das irgendwo einstellen?
Würde die GraKa dann ausreichen?
Also um auf 120HZ zu spielen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. August 2014)

*AW: MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

Lies meinen Post nochmal und denke etwas nach. Die Frage ist bereits beantwortet.

Kuck mal hier: Geforce GTX 770 im Test: Kleiner Titan oder GTX 680 Ultra? - Geforce GTX 770 im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks in 1080p und 4K, Overclocking

Das leitet eine GTX770 bei vollen Details und neuen Spielen. 30-60 fps je nach verwendetem Spiel.
Du bist von den 120 fps genauso wie von den 144 fps Welten entfernt - um sowas hinzukriegen musste entweder die Grafikdetails stark runterschrauben oder für 1200€ Grafikkarten kaufen. 

Diese superschnellen Bildschirme bringen nur was wenn man sehr schnelle Grafikkarten(n) hat und/oder Spiele/Einstellungen spielt die das erlauben. Du kannst CS:GO mit 144 fps super spielen beispielsweise.


----------



## PhoenixEX (30. August 2014)

*AW: MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

Man...
Aber eine R9 290 Vapor X TriX ist dafür mehr als ausreichend oder?
Also für die 144HZ


----------



## Fouyouk (30. August 2014)

*AW: MSI GTX 770 TF mit 144HZ auf Asus VG248QE möglich?*

Ich hab derzeit noch meine GTX670 und Spiele BF4 mit 100-120FPS je nach Karte.

Schau dir mal das und das an.


Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (30. August 2014)

Die 120 oder 144 hz bringen dir auch ohne 120 fps ein geschmeidigeres bild.
120fps wirst du mit der gtx 770 so gut wie in keinem neueren Spiel bekommen.
Selbst eine gtx 780 packt das nicht in jedem game. COD hat meistens auch ein lock @90fps


----------

